
Hacker News doesn't pay the bills - mrbbk
https://blog.reifyworks.com/hacker-news-doesnt-pay-the-bills-fdeb5c08096a#.auuopd7m8
======
LordWinstanley
First line of article: _In B2B SaaS, value MQLs over traffic._

Has anyone seen my Babel Fish?

~~~
mrbbk
Even worse than that, it's the subtitle!

In companies that sell to other companies, not to individuals (B2B -- business
to business), value people who perform specific actions to get to your app
(marketing qualified leads -- MQLs) over traffic.

